# Cross reference Craftsman engine



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

have a Craftsman model# 917293401 roto tiller. I'm trying to x-ref the engine to purchase parts away from Sears. Sears parts lists engine as a model # 143986001 this refers to a Tecumseh engine. I can't seem to find this # in the charts I have been researching. Any ideas ?
Thank you,
Scotty


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

When you go to Sears PartsDirect and look at their listing for that engine, those part numbers are Tecumseh part numbers. You can Google any of those part numbers directly. For example, Item 15 on the diagram is listed as a Governor Rod with a part # of 37108. Google "Tecumseh 37108" and you'll have multiple sources for the part.

Enjoy...

Kelly


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your model number, 143.986001 is a Tecumseh OHH60-71101C which I found in the Overhead valve engine manual. I hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks so much.. This gives me more options for parts.
Scotty


----------

